# Retes Stack- Ridge Tailed Monitors



## Rogue5861 (May 13, 2013)

Almost completed my enclosure and i have setup the stack for testing temps. 4mm ply with 18mm spacers.

Getting around 65-70c on top, 39c next level down, and 28c the level after and about ambiant at others. Should i have less of a gradient with more temps inbetween? This is using 2 100w g9 halogens with a distance of 8cm between spots.







From what i have read that Frank Retes had said to use a thin ply board preferably 1/8" (3mm) with small spacers inbetween with enough space for the reptile.


Rick


----------



## Chicken (May 13, 2013)

Your spot on, place a flat rock on that top layer though to absorb the heat, hence this is why most people use tiles.


----------



## mudgudgeon (May 13, 2013)

NiceI like those lights, does the fitting above the globe get hot?



I'm not sure why your filing system is in your reptile enclosure though? that's going to make things tricky come tax time! :lol:


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 13, 2013)

Chicken said:


> Your spot on, place a flat rock on that top layer though to absorb the heat, hence this is why most people use tiles.



Wont a tile absorb the heat (yes, good) but also not allow it to penetrate the lower levels? I did plan on throwing a slat tiles on top (already have it, about 8-10mm think) but from what Frank says about it is you dont want to hold heat but just produce it. 

I will test temps with the tile once i get the lights on the wall properly, probably a few days.


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 13, 2013)

mudgudgeon said:


> NiceI like those lights, does the fitting above the globe get hot?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why your filing system is in your reptile enclosure though? that's going to make things tricky come tax time! :lol:



Their just $29 lights from bunnings. The fitting does get hot, would not recommend for a snake.


Rick


----------



## Chicken (May 13, 2013)

I think as long as the top basking spot is reaching 65-70 which you have the middle layers aren't all that important, your monitors will sit where they are comfortable.


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 13, 2013)

Tiles with evenly disperse the heat across that level.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 13, 2013)

Chicken said:


> I think as long as the top basking spot is reaching 65-70 which you have the middle layers aren't all that important, your monitors will sit where they are comfortable.



No worries mate.

I have a second basking spot (top of rock wall), was thinking of having it around 50-60c. As its a full exposed spot (no hides) what would you recommend for temps their?


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 13, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> Tiles with evenly disperse the heat across that level.



I reckon i have 2 tiles floating around, i will add to my layers using theses. Is alot more appealing to look at over the ply.


Rick


----------



## dozerman (May 13, 2013)

Nice set up . I think Retes buries several layers under substrate to provide more choices for humidity and temp for the monitors. He also uses one spacer per level so instead of a rectangular prism between layers you get a triangular prism, this lets the monitor squeeze into the stack as it might in a rock crevice rather than rattling around in a box.

Hope this makes sense


----------



## spongebob (May 13, 2013)

They will tend to crap on the top one. Tiles are easier than ply to keep clean.


----------



## Chicken (May 13, 2013)

Basking spots can be the same, several are really only needed when more then 2 are housed together. Watch the ambient air temp in the enclosure as they need a cool area. I have 2 big air vents installed which helps a lot. This is an old pic.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 13, 2013)

dozerman said:


> Nice set up . I think Retes buries several layers under substrate to provide more choices for humidity and temp for the monitors. He also uses one spacer per level so instead of a rectangular prism between layers you get a triangular prism, this lets the monitor squeeze into the stack as it might in a rock crevice rather than rattling around in a box.
> 
> Hope this makes sense



I currently have 8 levels, and their will be about 160mm of substrate at this end which will cover some of the layers. If i add the 2 slate layers i will then have 10 and 7 will be covered in sand, so they can burrow into it.

I was going to try to have it like you said but i ended up just doing it in square layers. 



***** Frank Retes Photo from another forum*****



Rick


----------



## Chicken (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Rogue5861 (May 13, 2013)

Chicken said:


> Basking spots can be the same, several are really only needed when more then 2 are housed together. Watch the ambient air temp in the enclosure as they need a cool area. I have 2 big air vents installed which helps a lot. This is an old pic.







This is my enclosure, stack is in the front right corner. Will have 4 air vents in the front also. 1200x700x900mm (LxDxH).

Havent got my glass yet but once i do i will test temps inside, i think my ambiant temps should stay lower. I will be getting 2 or 3 hatchies.


Rick


----------



## Chicken (May 13, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> This is my enclosure, stack is in the front right corner. Will have 4 air vents in the front also. 1200x700x900mm (LxDxH).
> 
> Havent got my glass yet but once i do i will test temps inside, i think my ambiant temps should stay lower. I will be getting 2 or 3 hatchies.
> 
> ...



Looks good mate. You will need additional vents no doubt.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 13, 2013)

Chicken said:


> Looks good mate. You will need additional vents no doubt.



Really? The 3 on back wall are 100mm and the 4 on front will be 40mm.


Rick


----------



## B_STATS (May 13, 2013)

Hey are these ply stacks good for Sand Monitors too?


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 13, 2013)

B_STATS said:


> Hey are these ply stacks good for Sand Monitors too?



Good for most reptile species- snakes, lizards, monitors, geckos. Just need to modify it for size of animal.


Rick


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 13, 2013)

I have a tiled stack for my marmorata geckos. They love it but when it comes to cleaning out the enclosure they are near impossible to extract from it.


----------



## mudgudgeon (May 13, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I reckon i have 2 tiles floating around, i will add to my layers using theses. Is alot more appealing to look at over the ply.
> 
> 
> Rick




the tile will take a little while to heat up, but will get to a point where heat soaks through to the underside. Tiles also hold heat for some time after the light is off. My water dragons stay on their slate tile for an hour or so after the light is off


----------

